# Photogenic? I think not!



## HowClever (Feb 16, 2010)

Took these photos of Phoenix yesterday evening. Real stunner hey? Bahaha, I love him, really I do.

The other horse in some of the photos is one that I work with.


















































And last, but certainly not least, my personal favourite....











As a small disclaimer, his feet are due for a trim, but I called my farrier to make an appointment and he is on holidays. All of the horses are booked in for the 31st of Jan when he gets home.


----------



## beauforever23 (May 6, 2010)

I love the second to last photo! He's like "hey, pay attention to me!"


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

This horse is the cutest!!
Love them


----------



## HairyCob (Jan 7, 2011)

The last one is actually quite frightning! ha ha


----------



## HowClever (Feb 16, 2010)

Thanks guys! He gives me a good laugh some times.


----------



## HowClever (Feb 16, 2010)

HairyCob said:


> The last one is actually quite frightning! ha ha


He definitely looks like some sort of hell spawn in that one! haha


----------



## whiskeynoo (Mar 17, 2010)

for some reason the second last picture makes me think he's trying to sing bear nececcitys (can't spell it) from jungle book.


----------



## HowClever (Feb 16, 2010)

whiskeynoo said:


> for some reason the second last picture makes me think he's trying to sing bear nececcitys (can't spell it) from jungle book.


Bahahahaha, is it because he looks like he's skipping?


----------



## Caitlinpalomino (Nov 16, 2010)

i love there coats they look shiney!!!


----------



## HowClever (Feb 16, 2010)

Man, thats nothing, you should see them out in full sun! It's blinding! 

But thank you for the compliment


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Haha, I love his expression when he hits himself with the rope halter :lol:


----------



## HowClever (Feb 16, 2010)

Haha, yep, he's a smart cookie really!


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Lol. What breed are they?


----------



## HowClever (Feb 16, 2010)

They are both Standardbreds. 

The one with the faces is my boy Phoenix. The shorter, chunkier one is a horse that I work with.


----------



## beauforever23 (May 6, 2010)

they are both beautiful  
they look exactly the same too


----------



## HowClever (Feb 16, 2010)

Thanks for the compliment beau! They do look very similar. 

Just wanted to add these to show that sometimes he looks halfway decent. Although, these were the 2 most normal looking from about 50 that I took....


----------



## Tennessee (Dec 7, 2008)

Wow.  He looks like a real character. haha. Precious pictures.


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

hahahahahaha
these pictures are sooo funny. I love it.

He does look like he is singing and skipping along!
I want him!


----------



## sarahver (Apr 9, 2010)

HowClever said:


> Bahahahaha, is it because he looks like he's skipping?


Just giggled out loud when I saw this - toooo funny!


----------



## sarahver (Apr 9, 2010)

Just saw it again after I posted and giggled again....


----------



## HowClever (Feb 16, 2010)

It gives me a kick too Sarah.  So much so that it is now my profile picture on facebook haha.


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

you should make that into a greeting card


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

sarahver said:


> Just giggled out loud when I saw this - toooo funny!



The chunk in the front looks like he is saying "Oh God, not again..."

What a personality!


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Um.... cough.... there is something missing from these photos.... cough.


----------



## sarahver (Apr 9, 2010)

Pony pictures? 

AB you are a pony stalker.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Shhhhh, don't tell anyone.


----------



## cher40 (Nov 19, 2010)

LOL...I love your pictures. What a character! Got a good giggle while drinking my morning coffee. Beautiful horses btw.


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

Bahahah. These are the best. The other one looks pretty embarrassed by him. "I really don't know him..I swear."


----------



## ButtInTheDirt (Jan 16, 2011)

Perfect example of horses that don't have to be colorful to be beautiful. Very gorgeous.


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

These two are prime examples of how classy bays can look.

I love bays.


----------



## HalieBaby (Jan 21, 2011)

Beautiful horses,poor Cowboy is fuzzy and covered in snow right now!


----------



## HowClever (Feb 16, 2010)

corinowalk said:


> The chunk in the front looks like he is saying "Oh God, not again..."
> 
> What a personality!


Cori, I think you just nicknamed Tommy. He's only a newbie and I really don't like calling him Tommy. Chunk he shall be 



Alwaysbehind said:


> Um.... cough.... there is something missing from these photos.... cough.


I knew I was going to get in trouble with you when you found these photos! Should have pony photos this evening 



Alwaysbehind said:


> Shhhhh, don't tell anyone.


Sheesh, it's not like its a secret! 



cher40 said:


> LOL...I love your pictures. What a character! Got a good giggle while drinking my morning coffee. Beautiful horses btw.


Thank you very much and I am glad I could provide a giggle.



Poseidon said:


> Bahahah. These are the best. The other one looks pretty embarrassed by him. "I really don't know him..I swear."


Haha, poor Tommy. This was his first meeting with Phoenix, so he really didn't know him. Phoenix spent most of his time rounding him up and trotting circles around him!



ButtInTheDirt said:


> Perfect example of horses that don't have to be colorful to be beautiful. Very gorgeous.


Thank you very much!



Poseidon said:


> These two are prime examples of how classy bays can look.
> 
> I love bays.


I love a good bay too.

Thank you.



HalieBaby said:


> Beautiful horses,poor Cowboy is fuzzy and covered in snow right now!


Thanks! We are in the middle of summer over here, so mine are all covered in dust!


----------



## justjump (Jan 18, 2011)

haha this is too cute!!


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 19, 2010)

Too funny! That one picture is just to die for. You should find a photo contest and enter it.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

ha ha ha ha aha hhhhhhahahhahhahahha
That is hysterical!!! I loved that song when I was a kid, and that is EXACTLY how Balloo was walking while singing that sonG!!!! I laughed deeply.

Are they both Qhs? Both are really stunning horses.


----------



## HowClever (Feb 16, 2010)

tinyliny said:


> ha ha ha ha aha hhhhhhahahhahhahahha
> That is hysterical!!! I loved that song when I was a kid, and that is EXACTLY how Balloo was walking while singing that sonG!!!! I laughed deeply.
> 
> Are they both Qhs? Both are really stunning horses.


Glad you enjoyed it.

Nope, both are Standardbreds 

Thank you


----------



## HalieBaby (Jan 21, 2011)

This was the first thing I thought when I saw this,haha.


----------



## HowClever (Feb 16, 2010)

:rofl::rofl::clap:Rofl!!


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

HowClever said:


> Sheesh, it's not like its a secret!


:shock: 

I guess I did not hide it very well, hu?


----------



## spanish2speaker (Dec 23, 2010)

OMG I LUVVVV THESE PICTURE THE TWO WHERE THYEY HORSES LOOK LIKE THEY ARE TLAKING AND THEN ONE PUTS THEIR HEAD UP IS SOOOO CUTE!!!!!!!!!!! it looked like one horse was asking the other one out and then she said no and he threw his head up as if to say YOU


----------



## sarahver (Apr 9, 2010)

HalieBaby said:


> This was the first thing I thought when I saw this,haha.


This is hilarious too!!! HowClever, can we have some sort of competition with this picture where everyone adds their own caption?

That would just be too funny!


----------



## HowClever (Feb 16, 2010)

Alwaysbehind said:


> :shock:
> 
> I guess I did not hide it very well, hu?


Haha, not really, but Nippa doesn't mind!



sarahver said:


> This is hilarious too!!! HowClever, can we have some sort of competition with this picture where everyone adds their own caption?
> 
> That would just be too funny!


Oh, absolutely. That is a brilliant idea...I shall set up a thread now!


----------



## cher40 (Nov 19, 2010)

HalieBaby said:


> This was the first thing I thought when I saw this,haha.


LOL...thanks for another great laugh. :lol:


----------



## sarahver (Apr 9, 2010)

HowClever said:


> Oh, absolutely. That is a brilliant idea...I shall set up a thread now!


I already know what I am going to write....!!


----------



## HowClever (Feb 16, 2010)

Here ya go

http://www.horseforum.com/horse-contests/step-right-up-give-me-your-76750/


----------

